# 4 yd sander for F350?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I can get a really good deal on a 4 yd stainless sander. I realize this may be too big for a drw F 350 dump, but if it were not filled to the top it might work. I am thinking of down the road when I want a sander bigger than a 1.7 yd. What do you guys think? Does any one use one in a F350?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

It's two yards too big in my opinion. If you can still load over the top of it(you didn't mention how you do this) and think that it is that good of a deal go for it. IMO human tendency is if you have it use it to the max. If you or your driver has the extra space you will most likely use it.

I used to sand with F-350's but it was killing them. I kept the same size sanders(2.5 yards) and upgraded the trucks to F-550's.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the opinion, I was afraid the 4 yrd sander would be too big. I use a S185 bobcat to load our sander now. I try to plow the storm with the sander empty and only load it up towards the end or as needed to not work the truck so hard. Currently we have a steel 2 yarder. I thought that the lighter weight of the stainless may make a difference. Its a possibility that next year we will be updating one of the F350 to maybe a 450 so I was thinking that maybe the 4 yarder would be better suited for the 450. I just dont want to buy another 2 yarder and wish that I had bought the 4 yrd. The price was right on the 4 yrd. If i dont buy the 4 yrd I will probrably keep putting more duct tape, and bandaids on our steel 2yrd and hopefully make it through the season. Since we have had so much snow this season- wishful thinking


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Sand is about a ton and a half per yard, 4 yards id 6 tons or 12,000 lbs plus the weight of the spreader . F 350 no way , f 450 nope , f 550 maybe but you are pushing it to its limit .


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 4.4 yard in my 3500HD and we can't load that to the top either. This salter is 10' long. Can you get a 8' 4yd. sander or is your F350 a cab and chassis truck? If you buy a 8' 2 yard salter and put boards on it (2x10) you will have your truck to the max. I bought my salter with the thought of getting a bigger truck for it. I did that this year and then couldn't get a smaller salter so I bought the same one again. This salter is also 1400lbs. and it is hydraulic so the salter you are looking at would cut into your payload.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

we have a 2.5 yard on our 350 dump. it handles it fine, very little sag.

dual wheels help alot handling the weight. If you buy a 4 yd sander and say u will put 2 yards in there....trust me.. you will.

i said to my self i wont heap the loads on the sander, but it adds another half yard so i usually do it anyway.

550 should handle a 4 yarder tho.

we have a 4.5 yarder on our mitsubishi cab over and you dont even know its full unless you are going up a hill  those trucks are built extremely well and are just as long as a 350 or 550 dump, just all the truck is behind you, leaving you with incredible visibility while plowing, not to mention tighter turn radiuses and they handle alot more of a load.

If you are looking into a 550, i would also take a look at a 4-wheel drive cab over, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

You also have to consider what the 4 yd sander actually weighs. Do the math with the GVW and consider the weight of the plow also. After it is all said and done:

The legal payload on a F350 may be 2000 lbs?

Your sander will weigh 800-1000 lbs if it is stainless
your plow will weigh 600-700 lbs 
that doesn't leave a whole lot of salt

4yd sander loaded would even be pushing an F550's payload
An F650 would suffice just fine with a full load because by then full loaded you will carrying 10000 lbs of equipment and material

good luck


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

Mdirrigation said:


> Sand is about a ton and a half per yard, 4 yards id 6 tons or 12,000 lbs plus the weight of the spreader . F 350 no way , f 450 nope , f 550 maybe but you are pushing it to its limit .


we have 3 10' SS Swensons in 3 of f450s w/ 9' blades and they handle the weight fine, so dont say nope to a 450...


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Don't do it man! even though the price on the spreader may be a deal! You'll kill your truck! what will you save maybe a grand or two on the spreader to how much on repair bills?--Had a full three yards+ dumped into the back of my old 3500 chevy dump on accident! Well the frame cracked with the wieght of the 2.5 spreader and all that sand! Granted it was an older truck, but lesson learned don't fill the 2.5s with the full loader bucket! Get the right piece for the truck and it will pay for itself!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

had a 94 350 single wheel break in half on me last year. had a 1.5 yard sander, and an 8 ft blade, and 10 years of rust.

Loaded the sander to go clean up condos, as i was pulling in, the front of the cab tipped foward and the bed tipped backward making it into an "A" shape almost.

DONT overload trucks/sanders, its not worth it to save your self a trip back to the shop to refill.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

AintNoFun said:


> we have 3 10' SS Swensons in 3 of f450s w/ 9' blades and they handle the weight fine, so dont say nope to a 450...


Weigh those trucks empty , no plow , no spreader , then weigh them loaded . Look at the plate on the truck that tells you the gross vehicle weight . You will be over loaded . Will it carry it , sure . Is it legal ? If you ever get in an accident you will lose big time


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I routinely put 2.5-3 yards in a "two yarder" on a chevy 1-ton dually dump. Yes, by the numbers its two much but it handles it fine. Also, if you go by the gvw numbers, I would be able to haul a yard or less. With a plow and sander(empty), I'm between 10000 to 10500 depending on other junk in the truck,etc. I won't be leaving the yard a half loaded spreader anytime soon. I guess I see no problem running that sander as long as its a dually and as long as you don't get carried away.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'd give it a try especially if it is a good price as you said.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

We run a Swenson 4.4 yard in a F550. I am sure it is right at the limits of the Legal rating. BUT the truck handles it just fine. You just have to drive it with some respect. Any one who drives it like they stole it when they are fully loaded is asking for trouble. Regardless of the legal weight capacity.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

not worth all that strain on the truck IMO, get a smaller one.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys. Just a quick update, I decided to pass on the 4 ydr and keep my 2ydr and hopefully make it through this season. I was thinking about having the 4ydr for next season when we get a 450. Well, since it has been a slow year I decided I didn't want to drop the $ on the 4 ydr and just watch it sit. I will make it happen for next season.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

good call :salute: :salute:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

now that i think about it i checked today and our big sander is a 3 yarder not a 4.

we can put 3 in the hopper and 4 heaped, hell a 4 yard sander will technically take 5 yards.....you would been in trouble if you got a little rambunctious with the loading Lol


----------

